# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Anestezia apo Hipnoza

## rinor.1

Pershendetje te gjitheve kam nje pyetje?
Kur behen njerezit operacion perdorin anestezion per ne gjume, por ka njerez qe himbotizojne njerez dhe a mundet te behem operacioni me hipnotizim.....

----------


## Force-Intruder

Jo... nuk mund te behet. Endorfinat nuk do te mund te mbysnin dhembjen e mrehte dhe te menjehereshme te shkaktuar nga incizioni.
Pastah ankthi dhe frika e pacientit nuk do te mundesonin nje hipnoze te mire dhe do te rrisnin ndjeshmerine ndaj dhembjes.
Nqs zgjedh dike me te vertete profesionisht per te aplikuar hipnozen, une do te sugjeroja hipnoze+anestezi lokale te kombinuar. 
Edhe keshtu ndoshta.

Ke lexuar gje Dianetics qe je kaq i shqetesuar per hipnozen?

----------


## rinor.1

jo nuk kam lexur. Me shkoni ne mendje kjo gje rastesisht dhe desha ta vendos ne forum. se kam pare direkt njeriu qe e hipnotizon njeriun e vendos ne gjume njeren tjetren dhe ben cka i thote ai.. dhe desha te pyes pse barem nuk behen operacionet me ket gje. nejse.

----------


## Force-Intruder

Duhet te kesh parasysh qe substancat anestetike ne fakt e kalojne njeriun ne nje lloj gjendjeje te ngjashme hipnotike ne fund te fundit.

----------


## Edmond.S

E di qe hipnozat gjate operacioneve nuk aplikohen ne spitalet boterore.di nje spital ne Amerike ku behet nje gje e tille.

----------


## al godday

me hipnoze realizohet c'do gje perfshi ketu edhe operacionin.

----------


## mia@

Kam lexuar qe perdoret  hipnoza ne disa lloje operacionesh. 
Nuk fuksionon mire te njerezit qe marrin droge si dhe jane perdorues te rregullt te alkoolit, duhanit.
Hipnoza perdoret kryesisht per te lehtesuar dhimbje te kokes, azmen, mbipeshen, si dhe semundje te lekures.
Nje grua e cila kishte plage te hapura ne lekure ne te gjithe trupin  per me shume se 20 vjet ,nmp hipnozes ku iu kerkua te imagjinonte veten sikur ishte duke notuar ne disa ujera qe mund te pastronin lekuren e saj,si dhe te ndjente butesine ne lekures, brenda tre muajve plaget e saj u zhduken. Hipnoza mendohet se ndihmon ne shpejtimin e sherimit.

----------

